# What to prepare in trade test



## naved patel (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi,

    I am going for interview this week for jumeirah hotels but what should i cook this is my first job interview followed by a trade test.Can any1 suggest me what to cook


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

WHat position are you interviewing for? They will most likely have food on hand they will expect you to prepare. If the position is chef, they might expect to make several courses. If it is a cook position, they will most likely give you tasks and see how well you perform. Tasks like chopping and general knife use, making dressing or salad or a sauce.  

     Either way they will most likely have the food on hand and just want to see how you do. Do you work clean, neat and organized, will you ask where they keep the lettuce, can you follow a recipe?  Don't forget to wash your hands when you enter the kitchen. 

     You will cook with whatever they have on hand and it will most likely be related to their menu. You should not worry about what to cook, worry instead about how you cook.


----------

